# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من عجائب خلق الله تعالى ( النملة )

## أم أروى المكية

محاضرة قيمة بعنوان " النملة " لفضيلة الشيخ ناصر العمر .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

لا إله إلا الله ، سبحان الخالق جل وعلا .
بارك الله فيكِ .

----------

